# Free Games!



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2014)

*Read Before Posting*​
*DO NOT* 


Post about games that are always available for free (that's what the list is for).
Post games that are free *IF YOU HAVE A SUBSCRIPTION* (i.e. xbox live gold or ps+).
Post demos or betas.
Post to say _"thank you"_, _"cool game"_, _"you should add such and such to the list"_.
Post anything other than links to (or instructions for) acquiring videogame freebies.

*Do* :


Post limited-time offers for game freebies.
Post helpful information someone may have omitted on how to redeem something.
PM me about a F2P title you want added to the list, or any questions you might have.

*Why?* :

Because I want this thread to only show updates when there's new freebies. You can absolutely still discuss anything pertaining to this thread and updates to the list of free to play titles in the convo thread or just tell me to add something. And of course, if you're grateful that someone shared goodies here, you can always drop them a rep as a thank you. Everybody wins.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 14, 2014)

*Free Video Games*

These games are free forever. Listed below are notable F2P titles and links to more comprehensive collections to choose from.​

*Free-to-Play (microtransactions):*


 - Online CCG from Blizzard. Very accessible and polished.

 - Massively popular MOBA. Gated content.

 - Valve's MOBA. Only cosmetics cost money.

 - Blizzard's MOBA. Follows League's monetization model, is geared towards casual crowd.

 - Action RPG, much like Diablo. Insane level of customization and loads of content.

 - Classic online arena FPS.

 - Team-based arena FPS. Much like Quake, you should give this a shot.

 - Online third person shooter focused on gun customization and arena gameplay.

 - Third person co-op shooter with pretty decent freedom of movement. Also? Space ninjas.

 - Mecha online arena shooter. It's actually pretty awesome.

 - Another Mech game. Not as fast as Hawken.

 - Sci-Fi MMOFPS. A giant battle of attrition.

 - Think X series, but online. Space simulator.

 - Sci-Fi MMORPG. It's basically WoW in the Star Wars universe. The single player content is great.

 - Fantasy MMORPG.

 - Fantasy MMORPG.

 - Fantasy MMORPG.

 - Sci-Fi MMOTPS.

 - Sci-Fi MMOTPS with jetpacks!

 - Tanks. I don't fucking know.

 - Aerial and ground combat, good feedback from enthusiasts.

 - Racing.

 - Racing.


*Freeware (no strings attached):*

 - Amazing platformer. If you're going to play anything, play this.

 - Roguelike dwarf outpost management.

 - Amazing cave exploration goodness.

 - Insanely difficult platformer!

 - Top down action shooter. Great co-op experience.

 - Turn-based tactical strategy game.

 - Open-source HD remake of Star Control 2.

 - Open-source roguelike dungeon crawler.

 - Open-source Civilization clone.

 - Open-source Colonization clone.

 - The very first elder scrolls 

 - The fucking best elder scrolls 



*Moar:*







Blizzard Arcade - Free games made with SC2's SDK.

 - Abandonware.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 14, 2014)

For everyone that voted in the Golden Joystick thing for XCOM, you can now claim your free copy of XCOM: Enemy Unknown. 



Go there sign in/sign up for a GreenManGaming account, and they'll email you a Steam key. I got mine in about 5 minutes.

If you haven't voted in the golden joystick awards yet, you can still do so now, and still claim a free key for Xcom. :33


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 15, 2014)

*Aliens vs Predator: Classic 2000* - GOG.com


Sign up for the beta and you'll get your copy within a few days. Offer will last 2 days, starting now.

//HbS


----------



## Naruto (Oct 15, 2014)

Free Afterfall Insanity on steam. Follow the instructions through the link.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 16, 2014)

In 3 hours, the members of  will get Payday: The Heist for free. A 24 hours-long offer.

//HbS


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 16, 2014)

Payday: The Heist is now free for 24 hours.



As HbS said, you have to join their steam group.

Also, I updated the current list at the top of the page. :3


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 17, 2014)

*Wasteland 1 – The Original Classic* for free on a Korean website. 

Instructions:
1. Go to moar arts.
2. Tip both boxes, then fill in e-mail username in one box, domain on the other. Press the button to check if it's available. Then the password, twice. Then username. Check with the button. Then, orange button to confirm. Use Google Translate to translate stuff.
Like this: 
3. After registering, go to moar arts. , and click the big white button 

4. A pop-up. Wait for it to load. Confirm, it'll start processing. Then, another pop-up, with the Steam key.
5. Copy-paste into Steam library activation thingy

//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 28, 2014)

*Crusader: No Remorse* free on Origin.


//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 28, 2014)

*Teleglitch: Die More Edition* (Steam) on HumbleBundle
You have to enter your e-mail and that's it.
HIB13

Offer lasts for 2 weeks, starting now. Retreived keys must be activated before 25th of November.

Go get it, it's a fun, good game.

//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 29, 2014)

*Weird World: Return to Infinite Space* (Steam)

Needs e-mail.

Limited supply.

//HbS


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 4, 2014)

900 classic arcade titles were recently released as f2p browser games.

http://www.yahoo.com/tech/play-900-classic-arcade-games-for-free-in-your-web-101691853404.html

.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 7, 2014)

*Metro 2033* - Steam
HIB13

Just pass e-mail. Valid for 23 more hours.

//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 12, 2014)

*Mount & Blade *- GOG

48 hours. If you have an account, in the middle of the page, big banner. 

*The Witcher 2 + The Gamers: Director’s Cut* - GOG

You need 7 stamps. Press + button every day to get a single stamp.

//HbS


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 4, 2014)

*Age of Wonders* - GOG

200,000 keys available. Sign in, scroll down on their front page until you see the banner.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 6, 2014)

Free games on PSN, free during Playstation Experience:

PS3 - Mirror's Edge


PS4 - Garden Warfare


PSV - Need for Speed


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 10, 2014)

EA is giving Sim city 2000 4 Free

it may change until christmas


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 13, 2014)

*Fallout Collection* - do the Santa thing
Dead Space - do the Santa thing
Valid only today. -100% off

//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 22, 2014)

*Cities in Motion* - Steam key

Sign up for newsletter
Get key via email

edit: No longer valid, I think

//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 24, 2014)

*Two Worlds – Game of the Year Edition* - Steam
Go to 
Register, login
Go to "Profile/Keys" in top right
Grab your key

*Racer 8* - Steam
Go to *Link*
Give e-mail
Join 

*Akalabeth: World of Doom* - GOG
Free on their main page

//HbS


----------



## Salad (Jan 13, 2015)

Note: All of these games are specifically for Steam, they all also offer trading cards, so you can craft badges for them. 


*DeadBits*:  

Instructions: Log in with your Steam, don't worry about your personal details being exposed as it is a Third Party Website which has been authorised by Valve, hence it can only view your public information.

*Memories of a Vagabond*: *Link*

Instructions: Simply enter your email in the space provided, and a key will be emailed to you.

*Anomaly Warzone*: 

Instructions: Signup to the website, verify your account through email confirmation and a key will be emailed to you.
*
The Culling of the Cows*: 

Instructions: Follow Onscreen instructions, very simple to follow.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 13, 2015)

*Chaos Domain*
Go to 

Follow Instructions


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 11, 2015)

Titanfall's Season Pass for Free (Xbox One and 360)

Origin


Doesn't state how long it will last, possible limited or free forever.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 2, 2015)

I just noticed Whoah Dave! is free on PSN right now.  It's not part of the PS+ monthly free games.  The discount is for people with PS+ but I do not know if it's considered a game on sale or a PS+ free game.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 18, 2015)

Hotline Miami is free on PSN until Monday: 

As is Thomas was Alone:


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 28, 2015)

*Game:* Ultima 8 Gold Edition
*Service:* Origin


Additionally, can get Amazing Adventures: The Caribbean Secret if you use Hola/proxy/vpn/something to change your ip to a french one. Once claimed, can switch off vpn and still keep the game.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2015)

*Game:* Battle Realms
*Service:* GOG


GOG's doing a seasonal sale right now. To get Battle Realms, just go to their front page, log in, and scroll down a bit. The free game's beneath the bundle deals and highlights. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]6brEpJuBqXQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 11, 2015)

*Game:* Zuma's Revenge
*Service:* Origin



*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]NUqcJxBjmY4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Enclave (Aug 29, 2015)

*Game: *Hotline Miami
*Service:* PSN


Don't know how long it's on sale free for, looks to be part of the flash sale.


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2015)

*Game:* Amnesia: Dark Descent
*Service:* Steam

Until Wednesday at 10am Pacific, you can download the first _Amnesia_ title for free. Other Amnesia and Penumbra titles are 80% off on Steam as well.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 18, 2015)

*Game:* Command & Conquer Red Alert 2 and Yuri’s Revenge
*Service:* Origin


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 18, 2015)

*X-Blades & other irrelevant games*
Register and login or just login on  

after you've done that go into your profile ( Yuka Miyata ) and scroll to the bottom, 
then click the blue button that says "steam key" to unlock yours.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 4, 2016)

It was on for a while but *Jade Empire* is still on Origin's On The House:


We need moar free games update guys. : hurr


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2016)

Scratch that, they "ran out" of copies.  In less then twenty minutes.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2016)

UPDATE: COPIES ARE AGAIN AVAILABLE (for the US)



Just checkout with the coupon code "omikron"


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 11, 2016)

GOG's giving away this game called Consortium the Master Edition.

Just gotta click the big "get this game" button on the front page.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]59sMBfjChDA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ceveti (Feb 12, 2016)

*Game:* Need for Speed - Most wanted
*Service:* Origin


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 16, 2016)

Golden Axe, Hell Yeah Rabbit and Jet Set Radio for free (Steam)


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 16, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> Golden Axe, Hell Yeah Rabbit and Jet Set Radio for free (Steam)



"This is round 1 of free games. Round 2 will have Streets of Rage 2 and round 3 will have Gunstar Heroes. Each round drops 48 hours apart so check back for more classics."

Link removed



Gonna be even more free games coming.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 18, 2016)

More games have been unlocked as part of the Make Love Not War 3 thing Sega's doing.

Link removed

Just gotta scroll down to where streets of rage is and click redeem. Then it'll ask for your email to do some email subscription thing. When you confirm that in your email, they'll mail you the steam codes. 

More free games unlock in 01:23:22:57


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 20, 2016)

GunStar Heroes, Renegade Ops, and Viking: Battle for Asgard.
Link removed


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 14, 2016)

Planetary Annihilation steam key, gotta give an email, but can probably use a fake one since they don't email you the key, you get it from that page.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2016)

*Game:* Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
*Service:* uPlay
*Details *Log In and Claim


___

*Game: *Limbo
*Service:* Xbox Live (One)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 21, 2016)

*Limbo *is also free on Steam


Guys it's only available for a day so go for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 22, 2016)

*Limbo Free on the Humble Bundle store*


Make sure to set the Active Coupon.

You can get it multiple times too, yikes. lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 21, 2016)

*Life is Strange Episode 1 on Steam*


Only applies to episode 1 though, the other 4 episodes still cost money.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 14, 2016)

Mara Brock Akil "

The Crew, free on _uplay _>_<


----------



## Naruto (Nov 7, 2016)

Joe Manganiello as the deadly assassin Deathstroke

BLOOD DRAGON

FOR FREE

Reactions: Useful 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Ceveti (Dec 2, 2016)

GoG is offering Neverwinter Nights Diamond Edition for free currently on their site (the promotion ends tonight I think).

If you already have a GOG account just go to the front page click a link to claim the game

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 7, 2016)

_Yandere Simulator_

Free AC3.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 14, 2016)

If you've got an xbox 360 or xbox one, Lost Odyssey is free. 

I don't know if you need their subscription service.


----------



## Camoball (Dec 23, 2016)

You can get GRID for free on humblebundle.

Wentworth Miller

1 day 3 hours 47 min and 25 seconds left at the time of writing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Camoball (Jan 5, 2017)

Mass Effect 2 is currently free on Origin. 

cell theory

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 15, 2017)

Free Deadlight Director's Cut via GoG
Link removed


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 5, 2017)

Steamworld Dig is free on EA Origin.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 6, 2017)

Link removed

Free for the next 24 hours.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 8, 2017)

South Park: The Fractured but Whole

Walking Dead season 1 on Humble Bundle for 23h30m more


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 19, 2017)

*Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee* is free til the 21th on Steam,GOG and Humble Bundle.
cell theory


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

Outlast + Whistleblower DLC 
Still a day and some hours left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 6, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Outlast + Whistleblower DLC
> Still a day and some hours left.



Hm, where's this?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2017)

Watch Dogs free on PC via Uplay.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 7, 2017)

It's a little over 13GB install btw.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 16, 2017)

Killer is Dead Nightmare Edition is free on Humble Bundle. You just need to link your Humble Bundle account with your Steam account. *48 HOURS ONLY*

humanitarian access

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 11, 2017)

Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag is free on Uplay.

The install is ~25GB.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 14, 2017)

Company of Heroes 2 is FREE on Humble Bundle. You just need to link your Steam account with your Humble Bundle account. VALID for 48 HOURS

Link removed

Don't forget to redeem it like I did with Killer is Dead ;__;


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 19, 2017)

GOG.com has Oxenfree for free. No bullshit here. Just have a GOG account. 45 HOURS LEFT.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 25, 2018)

Humble Bundle has Amnesia Collection for free.

_*Amnesia Collection *_*includes the following products:*

_Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs_
_Amnesia: The Dark Descent_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2018)

EA Origin has Dead Space 1 for free.

Size after install is 7.44 GB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 16, 2018)

has Dungeons 2 for free.

39 hours left!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 11, 2018)

Steam has Amnesia The Dark Descent and Amnesia A Machine for Pigs for free for a limited time.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 12, 2018)

PS Store has  *Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA Future Tone *for free

Alexa Liautaud


probably not gonna last for long, so grab it while you can!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 14, 2018)

Steam has Turbo Pug DX for free until March 16 9am PST / 12pm EST

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 26, 2018)

Humble Bundle has The Darkness II for free.

this guy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 29, 2018)

YOOOOO

this guy 

Now THIS is a good game. Played the ps3 version, so I'm definitely gonna get it on PC. for free no less

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 5, 2018)

GOG has Xenonauts for free. Limited time only!


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 7, 2018)

Steam has *Fortified!* for free until June 8

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

GOG has  and for free.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2018)

Uplay has For Honor Starter Edition for free.

more info:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Camoball (Jun 12, 2018)

Quake Champions


I thought it was just a temporary free to play week but apparently if you download the game before June 18th you'll get to keep it forever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 14, 2018)

Hacknet is free on steam until July 14 10AM PST


don't mind the price. visit the store page to see it for free

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 13, 2018)

Insurgency free to keep for 48 hours!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 16, 2018)

National Law Center on Homelessness and Poverty

Orwell is free on Humble Bundle for around 40 more hours. just have a steam account

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 30, 2018)

Humble Bundle has Warhammer 40000 Space Marine for free when you sign up for their newsletter.

unexamined cultural norms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 4, 2018)

GOG has Shadow Warrior 2 for free for ~40 hours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 4, 2018)

Steam once again has Orwell for free. Real fun game that's only a few hours long.



I can't link the direct steam link without getting the error, so here's a gamespot link that links to the steam page.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 25, 2018)

Metro 2033 is free on steam for 24 HOURS


----------



## Yamato (Nov 3, 2018)

I heard Destiny 2 was free on PC?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2018)

Company of Heroes 2 is free on STEAM once again

h*ttps://store.steampowered.com/app/231430/Company_of_Heroes_2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2018)

Epic Games Store will have Subnautica for free from December 14 to December 27 and Super Meat Boy from December 28 to January 10.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 13, 2018)

GOG has Full Throttle Remastered free for 46 hours.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 13, 2018)

Humble Bundle has LEGO The Hobbit for free until December 15 10AM PST

Taijutsu


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 17, 2018)

Steam has Sins of the a Solar Empire Rebellion for free until 12/19


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 18, 2018)

Fist of Awesome is free on the  and


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 19, 2018)

Ubisoft has Anno 1602 for free from the Dec 17 to Dec 22 for uPlay

Nue


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 20, 2018)

Humble Bundle has Lego Lord of the Rings for free. 2 Days left

expects to welcome a "record-breaking" number of passengers


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 28, 2018)

GOG.com has Soma for free. 41 hours left


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 10, 2019)

Epic Games has *What Remains of Edith Finch* for FREE from Jan.10 till Jan. 24


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 17, 2019)

Steam has Braveland for free until 10AM PST

over


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 17, 2019)

Gamesessions is giving away Hitman Absolution. Just play for 5 minutes and it's yours to keep on Gamesessions.

Requires the Gamesessions client.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 23, 2019)

GOG has Distraint Deluxe Edition for free. Available for 37 hours


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 24, 2019)

Epic Games has The Jackbox Party Pack for free until Feb. 7 11:59 EST

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 18, 2019)

has Axiom Verge for FREE until Feb 21. Grab it now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 21, 2019)

has Thimbleweed Park for free from February 21 until March 7.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 7, 2019)

has Slime Rancher for free from now until March 21. Grab it now!!!!


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 8, 2019)

Crackdown 2 is available for free on Xbox 360. It will also be playable on Xbox One via Backwards Compatibility. 

Susanoo+ Sized objects


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 21, 2019)

has Oxenfree for free until April 4


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 22, 2019)

Humble Bundle has Tacoma for free while supplies last or until March 24. You just have to subscribe for the newsletter, which you can unsubscribe to later.

Humble Bundle


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 25, 2019)

Bethesda.net has The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind Game of the Year Edition for free. Use code *TES25TH-MORROWIND *to redeem it. It's only available for today March 25.



The site also seems to be getting slammed, so you might not even be able to redeem it right away,.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 10, 2019)

Epic Games Store has the Witness for free until April 16


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 17, 2019)

Ubisoft is giving away Assassin's Creed Unity for one week starting from April 17 10:00am - April 25 3:00am (your local time).


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 18, 2019)

Epic Games Store has Transisfor for free from now until May 2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (May 6, 2019)

has Kathy Rain for free until May 7 10AM PDT


----------



## blakstealth (May 16, 2019)

Ubisoft is giving away Steep for PC from May 16 to May 21. You need a uplay account to get it.

competent translation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (May 21, 2019)

EA Origin has the Sims 4 for free until May 28

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (May 22, 2019)

Steam has Grid 2 for free for a limited time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 30, 2019)

obduction is free on GOG until june 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2019)

Epic Games Store has Enter the Gungeon for free until June 20

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 20, 2019)

Epic Games Store has Rebel Galaxy for free until June 27

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 22, 2019)

Steam has Kabounce for free until June 24

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 4, 2019)

overcooked is free on epic games store



torchlight is next

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 12, 2019)

torchlight is free on epic games store

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 18, 2019)

Epic Games has Limbo for free until 7/25

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 26, 2019)

Epic Games Store has *Moonlighter *and *This War of Mine* for free until August 2

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 6, 2019)

has For Honor and Alan Wake for free until August 9

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 9, 2019)

Epic Games Store has GNOG for free until August 15

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 15, 2019)

duuuuuuuuude

 has Hyper Light Drifter and Mutant Year Zero: Road to Eden for free until August 22.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 22, 2019)

fez is currently free on epic games store


celeste and inside next week

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 27, 2019)

EDIT: have Assassin's Creed Odyssey Fate of Atlantis Episode 1 DLC for free until September 1. This includes Xbox One, PC, and PS4.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 29, 2019)

Duuuuuuuuuuude....

 has Inside and Celeste for free until September 5

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 29, 2019)

Humble Bundle has DiRT Rally for free until supplies last or until September 1 10 AM PST. You just have to sign up for their newsletter.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 6, 2019)

Dang, dude.

 has The End is Nigh and ABZU for free until September 12

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 13, 2019)

has Conarium for free until September 19

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 14, 2019)

has Dirt Rally for free until September 16 1pm EST

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 19, 2019)

batman arkham collection and lego batman trilogy is free on epic games store

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 25, 2019)

freespace 2 is free on GOG

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 26, 2019)

has Metro 2033 Redux and Everything for free until October 3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 21, 2019)

Epic Games Store has *Alan Wake's American Nightmare* and *Observer *for free until October 24.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 31, 2019)

soma and costume quest is free right now on epic games store

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 1, 2019)

is doing a free game giveaway. Currently, these are the games still available:

Evil Genius
Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY Edition
FEAR 3
LEGO Batman

Use code FREEGAME at checkout. These games use Steam.

*This promotion has expired*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 7, 2019)

has Ruiner and Nuclear Throne for free until november 14.

Definitely gonna try out Ruiner. Been wanting to play that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 14, 2019)

the messenger is free right now on epic games store

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 15, 2019)

has *Company of Heroes 2* for free on Steam until November 17 1PM EST.
 also has the Victory at Stalingrad mission pack DLC for free if you sign in to Steam through the site.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 25, 2019)

bad north: jotunn edition is free on epic games store until november 29

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 29, 2019)

rayman legends is free on epic games store until december 6

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 7, 2019)

Jotun Valhalla Edition is this weeks free game (until 12/12/2019) on the Epic game store.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 11, 2019)

wasteland 2 is free right now on gog until december 13


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 14, 2019)

the wold among us is free right now on epic games store until december 20

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 16, 2019)

The escapists is also free on the Epic Games Store until December 19

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 16, 2019)

GOG has and for free.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 19, 2019)

has Into the Breach for free until tomorrow.

Today is the start of Epic Game Store's 12 Days of Free Games, so check back daily lol.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 20, 2019)

Towerfall Ascension is today's free game on Epic 12 days of free games of xmas

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 21, 2019)

Epic Games Store has Superhot for free until tomorrow. HELL YEAH

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 24, 2019)

Epic Games Store has Ape Out for free until the next hour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 24, 2019)

This is a big one. Epic Games Store has Celeste for free until tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 25, 2019)

Another good one. Totally Accurate Battle Simulator is for free on Epic Games Store until tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 26, 2019)

Dang. Epic Games Store has Faster Than Light for free until tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 27, 2019)

This is HEAT. Epic Games Store has Hyper Light Drifter for free until tomorrow. GET IT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 28, 2019)

Epic Games Store has Shadow Tactics Blades of the Shogun for free until tomorrow

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 29, 2019)

sweet baby jesus. Epic Games Store has The Talos Principle for free until tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 30, 2019)

tower of time is free right now on GOG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 30, 2019)

Epic Games Store has Hello Neighbor for free until tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 31, 2019)

Yooka-Laylee today's free epic store game

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 1, 2020)

Last day of giveaways. Epic Games Store has Steep for free until tomorrow. They also have Darksiders 1 and 2 available for free until January 9.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 4, 2020)

GOG has  and for free.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 6, 2020)

Epic Games Store has and  for free until February 13.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 8, 2020)

EA Origin has  for free

Steps:

Add to wishlist
View wishlist
Click get it free


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2020)

Epic Games Store has  and  for free until 2/20

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 27, 2020)

has Black Desert Online for free until March 2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 14, 2020)

, , and are available for free on the Epic Games Store until March 19

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 17, 2020)

is giving away a bunch of games for free.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 19, 2020)

The has Mini Metro for free.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 19, 2020)

Epic Games Store has and  for free until March 26.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 20, 2020)

has Tomb Raider Tomb Raider and Lora Croft and the Temple of Osiris for free until March 23 11:59pm PDT


has Maple & The Wood for free.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 24, 2020)

has Child of Light for free until March 28

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 27, 2020)

has World War Z, Figment, and Tormentor x Punisher for free until April 2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 27, 2020)

Steam has , , and  for free until March 30

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 28, 2020)

Drawful 2 is available for free on Steam, EGS, and Xbox One

is free on Steam until March 31

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 28, 2020)

has The Deed for free until March 30

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 31, 2020)

has Rayman Legends for free until April 3

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 16, 2020)

Epic Games Store has Just Cause 4 and Wheels of Aurelia for free until April 23

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 24, 2020)

PAC-MAN CHAMPIONSHIP EDITION 2 free on PS4, Xbone, and Steam until May 10.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 27, 2020)

has Total War Shogun 2 for sale from today until May 1 18:00 BST.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## blakstealth (May 1, 2020)

has Assassin's Creed 2, Rayman Legends, and Child of Light for free.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (May 9, 2020)

Ooo nice thread @blakstealth  I will help!

 - Store Page


Ends in X hours / while supplies last. (May 10, 2020 at 10:00:00 AM PDT)

Death Coming is the new free Epic game.

[]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ren. (May 10, 2020)

For adventure game fans, heres a small spinoff story from Thimbleweed Park.
Steam and Epic versions available from their respective store pages.

 - Store Page



More info and context about this game []

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

The base version of Geneshift: Battle Royale Turbo is free in the Steam store for the next two days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

Outbreak is free on GMG through a coupon accessible to VIP users only.

*[]*



Now, VIP is kind of a "mysterious" thing as the criteria to be eligible for VIP access is not known. It may be a mix of being subscribed to the newsletter, account age, money spent, and number of visits/purchases on the website. For this reason, I cannot provide advice on how to gain this VIP access - you'll have to try and see for yourself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (May 13, 2020)

The new IndieGala DRM-freebie is Doodle Devil

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ren. (May 14, 2020)

GTA V: Premium Edition unlocks within ~6 hours in the Epic Game Store, this FREE offer will last till May 22nd.

Live now:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ren. (May 14, 2020)

free on Humble store for limited time 

until May 17, 2020 at 10:00:00 AM PDT


Live now:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (May 14, 2020)

Discovery Tour by Assassin’s Creed: Ancient Egypt and Ancient Greece on UPLAY

also available from the uplay client
(separate store links


)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (May 15, 2020)

LEGO NINJAGO Movie Video Game is now also free in the Steam store for a week.

If you or someone you know has an Xbox, you can get the LEGO NINJAGO Movie game for free from the Microsoft store. Act quickly, there's less than a day left for this offer.

[]

Once again, this is for Xbox. You need to be okay with that.

UPDATE: And now, it's free in the Steam Store for the next week

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ren. (May 16, 2020)

Hey, Crusader King II : Horse Lords DLC is currently free on steam until 17th May

Link :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (May 16, 2020)

According to the devs, the giveaway they made for Four Kings One War had unexpected results. They had 10k keys ready for the giveaway yet they received 120k requests. So to solve that, the game is free to keep for everyone for 3 days. Promotion lasts from 16th at 7am UTC until 19th same hour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (May 17, 2020)

Now free on Humble Bundle:
[reportedly]
[reportedly]
[reportedly]
[reportedly]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrPopo (May 21, 2020)

Civilization VI is free on the epic store

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ren. (May 21, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Civilization VI is free on the epic store




but here it is:

As predicted, this week's Epic freebie is Civilization VI.

[]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ren. (May 21, 2020)

10 Second Ninja X is free in the Steam store for the next week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlackBearD (May 28, 2020)

Borderlands: The Handsome Collection

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ren. (May 28, 2020)

Blackbeard said:


> Borderlands: The Handsome Collection


Epic games weekly free game
Borderlands The Handsome collection



Arx Fatalis free via 



This one came out free until... 45 minutes. 


 This giveaway appears to run for a year. They might be having some kind of coding issue. Who knows? Grab it now if you want it just to be safe.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 6, 2020)

GOG is giving away Total Annihilation Commander Pack for another 32 ish hours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jun 6, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> GOG is giving away Total Annihilation Commander Pack for another 32 ish hours


Total Annihilation: Commander Pack is free to keep for 48h at :


Edit: you can link to the main page giveaway part:


 has announced three new free (non-demo) games:

Ascendant - 
Delores: A Thimbleweek Park Mini-Adventure - 
War Wind - 

A complete list of free titles on GOG was posted there:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ren. (Jun 6, 2020)

This week's Epic game is Overcooked.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jun 6, 2020)

Free to keep until the 9th of June




The new IndieGala DRM-freebie is Spirits of Xanadu

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ren. (Jun 7, 2020)

Free on humble bundle

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BlackBearD (Jun 11, 2020)

epicgames freebies

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2020)

has Hitman Absolution for free for 65 hours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jun 12, 2020)

Snake Pass free in HB:


SAMURAI SHODOWN NEOGEO COLLECTION

Sale ends 6/18/2020 at 7:00 PM



Again a Portal Dogs giveaway, this time from Intel. No Steam key, it's redeemed in Itch.io. If you still don't have it, here's another chance:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jun 16, 2020)

For the next week, GOG will allow you to claim a DRM-Free copy of The Witcher III if you own it on any other platform that links to GOG Galaxy. This is NOT a standard GOG Connect situation. You need to use the Galaxy 2.0 Client and link your other account (Steam, PSN, Xbox Live, Epic) in order to add the game to your GOG account.

Twitter announcement - 
Pro Tip: Surely you know a console only gamer who will let you link their creds.

ADDITIONAL: If you own The Witcher III on GOG and another linkable platform, you can claim a giftable code from this promotion.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ren. (Jun 17, 2020)

For the next 48 hours, Eye of the Beholder Trilogy is available for free on GOG

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ren. (Jun 18, 2020)

Pathway, the first of this week's two freebies from Epic is up. They're having some problems with Escapists 2. Expect it later.

[]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jun 19, 2020)

Injustice: Gods Among Us is currently free in the Steam Store

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 19, 2020)

Injustice : Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition  is also free on PSN.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Jun 25, 2020)

weekly epicgames freebies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jul 9, 2020)

This week's Epic games are up. Killing Floor 2, Lifeless Planet premier edition, and The Escapists 2.

[]
[]
[]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 12, 2020)

Ubisoft is giving away Watch Dogs 2 for PC if you tune in to their Ubisoft Digital Conference. You need to be logged into your Ubisoft account while watching to get it.

It starts 2PM EST/19:00 UTC

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlackBearD (Jul 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jul 17, 2020)

Warhammer 40.000 Rites of War free on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Jul 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BlackBearD (Jul 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ren. (Aug 6, 2020)

The Witcher: Enhanced Edition Free On  For A Limited Time.



This week's Epic freebie is Wilmot's Warehouse

[]

They've also added a new "always free" game, 3 out of 10 Episode 1 - Welcome to Shovelworks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BlackBearD (Aug 13, 2020)

Aug 13, only for the first 24 hours


Aug 13 - Aug 20

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ren. (Aug 20, 2020)

This week's Epic freebies are God's Trigger and Enter the Gungeon.

[]
[]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 22, 2020)

Steam has Minion Masters - Nightmares DLC free till Aug 24

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Aug 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Sep 1, 2020)

The division free on Uplay

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BlackBearD (Sep 2, 2020)

Blackbeard said:


> Borderlands: The Handsome Collection

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlackBearD (Sep 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlackBearD (Sep 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Sep 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Sep 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 22, 2020)

has Life is Strange 2 Episode 1 for free.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlackBearD (Sep 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Sep 24, 2020)

(free-to-play)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlackBearD (Sep 24, 2020)

Blackbeard said:


> Aug 13, only for the first 24 hours






sorry for postsflood 
servers seems to be flooding too


----------



## Ren. (Oct 1, 2020)

Pikuniku free on Epic Store

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Oct 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Oct 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BlackBearD (Oct 15, 2020)

Help us celebrate six decades of iconic SEGA gaming moments. Sign up below to get access to a FREE Steam copy of SEGA Saturn classic NIGHTS into Dreams* as well as exclusive access to weekly goodies drops from 21st October.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BlackBearD (Oct 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlackBearD (Oct 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ren. (Oct 29, 2020)

The Halloween Epic weekly games are Ghostbusters: The Video Game Remastered and Blair Witch

[]
[]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 5, 2020)

from time i got my key, only 9200-ish keys left.

is it okay to post beta? the rules doesn't specify...

*Naruto Edit:* I will add something to the OP about beta keys. I'll leave this up since I suppose you had no way of knowing.


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 12, 2020)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ren. (Nov 14, 2020)

Streets of Kamurocho is BACK for 72 hours!

Get Streets Of Kamurocho on Steam for free and keep it forever! Seems that this offer will end on November 17th so grab it now before its too late!

Instructions:
1. Download on Steam before the offer expires.
2. Have fun!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 16, 2020)

fucking diabolical

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BlackBearD (Nov 26, 2020)

+ 3 DLCs


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 3, 2020)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 7, 2020)

Free Seven: Enhanced Edition from Humble for GOG.

[] - GOG Page



Edit: Requires linking GOG to Humble account. (Unlinking requires contacting support.)


 - Store Page


Required: 1 Steam Group Join, 3 Link Clicks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 10, 2020)

Blackbeard said:


>


Free at Epic Games, Pillars of Eternity and Tyranny until 17th:


----------



## Ren. (Dec 16, 2020)

The GOG Winter sale has started and they are kicking it off with a DRM-free copy of Prison Architect (banner at the top of the page)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 17, 2020)

Surprised no one is posting ubisoft's free week of shit:


Tomorrow should be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 19, 2020)

free PC copy of Anno 1701 History Edition

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 21, 2020)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 25, 2020)

Be sure to grab [] too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 30, 2020)

GOG is giving away Metro Last Light Redux for the next 48 hours

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 30, 2020)

another chance, i guess.


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 31, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Jan 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlackBearD (Jan 14, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Jan 21, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Jan 28, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Jan 29, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Feb 4, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## BlackBearD (Feb 18, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlackBearD (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## blakstealth (Feb 27, 2021)

Steam has Black Desert Online for free until March 10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 1, 2021)

Playstation is giving away Ratchet and Clank for ps4 until March 31. You don't need PS Plus.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BlackBearD (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## BlackBearD (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## BlackBearD (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## BlackBearD (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## BlackBearD (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## BlackBearD (Mar 26, 2021)

This amazing selection of PS4 games and PS VR games will be available for free download from March 25 8:00pm PT / March 26 03:00 GMT / 04:00 CET to April 22 8:00pm PT / April 23 04:00 BST / 05:00 CEST.


Starting April 19, 2021
But there’s more to come later this spring. Horizon Zero Dawn Complete Edition will be available for free download between April 19 8:00pm PT / April 20 04:00 BST / 05:00 CEST and May 14 8:00pm Pacific Time / May 15 04:00 BST / 05:00 CEST.


----------



## BlackBearD (Mar 30, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## BlackBearD (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## BlackBearD (Apr 15, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Apr 19, 2021)

available to download free between April 19 8:00pm PT / April 20 04:00 BST / 05:00 CEST and May 14 8:00pm Pacific Time / May 15 04:00 BST / 05:00 CEST.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Apr 22, 2021)

2nd chance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BlackBearD (Apr 23, 2021)

claim the base game again, and you get the dlc

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 28, 2021)

Steam has Rusty Lake Hotel for Free until April 30


----------



## BlackBearD (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## BlackBearD (May 1, 2021)

also on


----------



## BlackBearD (May 6, 2021)




----------



## BlackBearD (May 11, 2021)

Playstation: 
Base + All DLCs

**Giveaway unreachable for North America


----------



## BlackBearD (May 13, 2021)




----------



## BlackBearD (May 20, 2021)




----------



## BlackBearD (Jun 3, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Jun 10, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Jun 11, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Jun 13, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Jun 15, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## BlackBearD (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## BlackBearD (Jun 24, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Jun 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## BlackBearD (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## BlackBearD (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## BlackBearD (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## BlackBearD (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## BlackBearD (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## BlackBearD (Aug 5, 2021)



Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Aug 6, 2021)

Ultima Underworld 1+2
Syndicate Plus
Syndicate Wars


----------



## BlackBearD (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## BlackBearD (Aug 19, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Aug 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Aug 26, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## BlackBearD (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## BlackBearD (Sep 9, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlackBearD (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## BlackBearD (Sep 16, 2021)



Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## BlackBearD (Sep 28, 2021)

only for 24h

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 10, 2021)

SteamWorld Dig 2 free for 24 hours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Nov 10, 2021)

Linkdarkside said:


> SteamWorld Dig 2 free for 24 hours.


Also on GOG

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 16, 2021)

Shenmue 3 is free on Epic for the next 14 hours from this post

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 18, 2021)

2nd time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 19, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 20, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 23, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 24, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 27, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## BlackBearD (Dec 30, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Jan 3, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Jan 6, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Jan 20, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Jan 27, 2022)

Base
+
DLCs
add them by wishlisting, then to cart and checkout.


----------



## BlackBearD (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## BlackBearD (Feb 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 14, 2022)

Dear Esther: Landmark Edition

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlackBearD (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## BlackBearD (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Mar 1, 2022)

Sonic Team Racing is free for ps plus on PS4.


----------



## BlackBearD (Mar 3, 2022)

@Swarmy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## BlackBearD (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## BlackBearD (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## BlackBearD (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## BlackBearD (Apr 7, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Apr 14, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## BlackBearD (Apr 21, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## BlackBearD (May 19, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (May 26, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 1, 2022)

Steam has Tell Me Why Chapters 1-3 for free until July 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Jun 2, 2022)

This pack is available and free to claim only until June 8th, 5 PM UTC.


----------



## BlackBearD (Jun 2, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## BlackBearD (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## BlackBearD (Jun 12, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2022)

GOG has Shantae and the Pirate's Curse for free


----------



## BlackBearD (Jun 17, 2022)

Vasto approves


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 3, 2022)

Vermintide 2 is free on Steam. I have no space to install this

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 18, 2022)

Epic Games Store has Sable for free

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 21, 2022)

Epic Games Store has Lego Builder's Journey for free. Looking forward to play this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 25, 2022)

This is big. Epic Games Store has Death Stranding (Director's Cut) for free.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

